# Laser range finder



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

I need some advice please.. Want to buy a range finder and wondering what brand/model is working for you guys. I will be using it primarilary for deer hunting with a rifle, shooting realistic distances. I would like to spend $200-$400. Is this realistic? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I just bought a bushnell scout 1000 with the arc (angle range compensation) I have had it out and it seems to work great. 1000 yard range on reflective objects, 600 yards on trees and 300 yards on deer size targets. paid 274.00 on ebay with shipping. alot of people like leica but I didnt want to spend the 600 bucks. My suggestion would be to go to a store that has a few and check them all out and ask alot of questions. you will find the one that suits you.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

For the most part, every LRF on the market will work fairly well. They'll all range deer sized targets further than most are likely to shoot. The biggest issue is readout. LCD screens/readouts are dogshyte in low light. An LED readout is the only acceptable display, the rest just plain suck.


----------



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks very much for the advice, I am glad you told me I needed the LED readout, I was not aware of the difference.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Does the 300 yard non reflective (deer) limit make them worthless out in open sections without trees or rocks at longer distances? Would a guy be better off spending more money on a 500 yd non reflective?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

ndm said:


> Would a guy be better off spending more money on a 500 yd non reflective?


Yes.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have the Bushnell Elite 1500ARC (or is it 1600, not sure). It cost a little more, but after owning the Cabels POS (1200 yard) LRF, I am quite pleased. I can often get ranges at over 800 yards.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Think about spending more money the first time around instead of wasting money on something that doesn't do what you want. I've had several bushnells and was not impressed. Consider a Leica LRF 900, or 1200. You will not regret spending the extra dollars.

huntin1


----------



## acf123 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info hunting1. I did some homework and it sounds like the Leica 900 is what I will end up with.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

LEICA all the way. 100% quality, and VERY easy to read in low light. Most shots occur in the waning minutes of light, and you will regret having a rangefinder with a black crystal display at those times. I have the Leica 800, and on highly reflective targets I've gotten ranges in the 900's. This weekend comparing my buddy's Leupold and My Leica, the leica ranged things the leupold wouldn't touch. We found out the Leupold is much more sensitive to dust on the lenses...FYI, spend the coin on the Leica, you WILL not be sorry!!!

GOOD LUCK!!

HM


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dito what hunting1 and Hatchetman think. The only other option is Swarovski.


----------



## OkieHunter (Nov 9, 2007)

Save a little more money and get yourself a Leica LRF 1200 I promise you you will never regret it.


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

I second the Leica 1200 or the Leica 900. Both are great. Bushnell Elites have a tendency to get sunspots. I have had two Bushnell Elites and they both went back for the same problem. I then went with the Leica and couldn't be happier. I hope someone can learn from my mistake.


----------



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

what ever you do dont buy the Leupold VXll ! It was supposed to work out 750 yards, but when i went elk hunting it wouldnt work passed 350.


----------



## krankie (Nov 18, 2007)

+1 on the leica well worth the extra


----------

